# Alfreton "To the Races" audax



## Big T (6 Oct 2010)

I'm thinking of entering this audax, but does anyone know where the course goes?


----------



## pig on a bike (9 Oct 2010)

I am this ride as well but dont know were it goes just contact the organiser and ask or e mail


----------



## Big T (1 Nov 2010)

Finally got around to entering this and got the route sheet through today. The "Races" referred to in the title is Uttoxeter race course. From Alfreton, route heads south then skirts west of Derby and follows to Dove valley to Uttoxeter, then north to ashbourne and east back to Alfreton, taking in the delighful climb up to Crich along the way.


----------



## Big T (14 Nov 2010)

Did the ride yesterday. 110k in 5.5 hours. Some nice lanes round the back of Derby and in between Tutbury and Ashbourne. A tough second half with some long climbs back from Ashbourne and the evil Crich to finish. A nice day for it too.


----------

